# guitar nut cracked



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Do we have any 2Coolers who do instrument repair? Got a 40 yr old "no name' guitar that's been in the attic for about 20 years. Needs new nut and strings - and possibly a bridge. Or, does anyone know a good place to take it in Houston area? Thanks.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Pace Guitar is near Westheimer and Voss. They have been around for a while and are honest. I donâ€™t know what side of town your on. A little info on your area would help. Lone Star Guitar is also pretty good.


----------



## corkynhouston (May 31, 2013)

*Neil Seargent*

I would recommend Neil Seargent he is in the Heights area and does all my work. If you are not in a hurry.


----------



## Rawpower (Jul 4, 2011)

Neil Seargent is real good. Heâ€™s been around a long time. Heâ€™s kind of an eccentric personality. Very trust worthy.


----------



## baitbuckett (Jan 9, 2011)

Give me a shout 713 480 1212 I can fix it. Name is Joshua.


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks but I did it myself. It only took a little sanding on the nut and bridge with some new strings and she's playing good. Neck isn't perfect but not sure if there's anything I can do about that.


----------

